# Modified Bachmann Stock Car



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I did buy 5 bachmann Stock cars. i like to get idea behind UP Turbine like prototype. it doesn't matter i buy more stock Aristo stock cars or Bachmann stock cars. I was plan do 3 Stock cars into UP color.

5 Stock Cars from train show.










I saving the Dark red paint. I starting to use a Brake Fluid remove all letter logo and number. 










You can see the Brake Fluid is easy to remove loco Before and After.









It save the paint.









All numbers and logos is easy remove.









Here all 3 stock with no logo decal and numders.









paint the roof and End-to-End Sliver.









I replace the Truck into Aristo Modern Freight Truck. remove under Frame Bar.

























Before and After.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks great as usual Bryan


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent! It's always neat to see how small changes completely change the whole flavor of the car! Well done!


----------

